# Why call them motorhomes?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello everybody,

This will stir the water, but is meant seriously.

Why do people with motorcaravans _insist_ on calling them motorhomes?

They´re _not _motorhomes....they have an engine at the front and a caravan behind...hence they are motorcaravans.

RVs *are* motorhomes, because that is what they are.

They don´t have a caravan at the rear of the engine, they actually do have a home at the rear.

Somehow I think it is just a snobbish thing to call a caravan with an engine at the front and a caravan at the rear, a motorhome.

Does anyone agree? Probably not. But my definition _is _correct to my mind


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This is commonly called "NITPICKING" :roll: 

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Even a motorhome is still classed as a caravan for the purpose of the IEE regs 17th edition 2008


----------



## CSermanni (Mar 4, 2006)

motor home
â€‚
–noun
a small bus or trucklike vehicle with a roomlike area behind the driver's seat outfitted as living quarters.
Use motorhome in a Sentence
See images of motorhome
Search motorhome on the Web
Also, mo·tor·home .

Origin:
1965–70


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

dunno, perhaps a motor caravan is where you dont have access from the cab and a motorhome you do.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You are of course entitled to your opinion, but it is exactly that, YOUR opinion. That doesnt make it right or wrong !! Others opinions will be counter to yours that does not mean they are wrong ! (or right!!) Just different.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyway we always call ours a campervan.


----------



## CSermanni (Mar 4, 2006)

World English Dictionary
motorhome (ËˆmÉ™ÊŠtÉ™ËŒhÉ™ÊŠm) [Click for IPA pronunciation guide]

- n
Former name: motor caravan a large motor vehicle with living quarters behind the driver's compartment


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

bandleader said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This will stir the water, but is meant seriously.
> 
> ...


I`ve been drinking red wine ,what have you been drinking . :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Me too nearly finished bottle No 1. :lol: 

tony


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Surely you need to have camels and be in asia to have a caravan.

Not yet seen a motorised camel in the U.K.

Davy


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I think I may use motorhome because it's a shorter word than motorcaravan; but strangely when I'm feeling too lazy even to type motorhome in full, I abbreviate it to 'van which of course is short for motorcaravan - make what you like of that!

PS I'm not a snob, ask some of my plebby friends . . .

:wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> I think I may use motorhome because it's a shorter word than motorcaravan; but strangely when I'm feeling too lazy even to type motorhome in full, I abbreviate it to 'van which of course is short for motorcaravan - make what you like of that!
> 
> PS I'm not a snob, ask some of my plebby friends . . .
> 
> :wink:


but then I realised the MH is even shorter than 'van'

but I always 'say' just popping out to the van for example.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet! :wink:

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I always end up calling it 'the van', but then it is based on a van.

One thing I appreciate about our language is that there are so many ways to say the same thing. OK, RV, motorhome, motorcaravan, campervan, camper, might have different connotations, but somehow 'motorhome' seems to encompass all the others.

Chris


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome is the new motorcaravan!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont see what the difference is between an RV and a Euro motorhome. They are still both motorhomes. The RV motorhome is just generaly bigger. They still have the same stuff in the back its just one uses twice as much fuel and gets stuck down narrow roads.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

A caravan is a towed kind of thingy so I suppose a motor caravan is that same towed kind of thingy but with its own engine instead of a yoke in front towing it :lol: 
When I go away from my bricks and mortar home, I usually live in my motor home, that's the one with the engine not the one planted on the quarter acre. I don't think I would like to spend six months living in a van, 'twould be very uncomfortable, what with all the parcels and stuff falling around the place. :wink: :wink:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

This is possibly the most boring & pedantic thread I've ever had the displeasure to open.

That is all.


D.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

What is more interesting is the difference between a motorhome and a camper van. I used to get a little offended when people called my motorhome a campervan.

I tend to differentiate based on it having a shower or not. If you can live in it then it is a motorised home (motorhome) If you can't then it is a camper van.

That's just me though  

Karl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We only call ours a Motorhome or MH on here, as that seems to be how everyone else does it.

Elsewhere, it's a Camper, or simply the van, (not so pretentious R us) we go camping in it, ergo ...... I suppose strictly speaking one only goes camping in a tent, which is where we started out, so it's a motortent   

What it's called isn't so important is it, it's there to be enjoyed.


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Why call them Motorhomes ?*

Some very good descriptions of Tin tent on motorised wheels, But the First one is a load of SH1T, why do some people sit there and come out with this sort of crap, Has this person been stuck behind one for a few miles while the Motorhome driver is enjoying the sights of a piece of country they have not seen before and because they are not going to work or in a hurry they enjoy it, 
We do call ours Camper because it's more of a one word name, if you think about it, Also it was named by the kids as Henry after the hover, My insurance document says Motorhome, Many people call there's Motorhome, 
Please think before you post one of the most simple or stupid post's ever. I need some interesting post's


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that this thread has been condemned it will run and run :lol: 

ps I never would have dreamt of calling any of my motor caravans (according to V5C) a motorhome if it wasn't for MHF


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

do people really care what their called i dont.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I can t believe I have just sat and read the last 3 pages......


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

boater said:


> do people really care what their called i dont.


To be honest I don't think anyone REALLY does care do they????? I know I don't but surely the OP doesn't either and it was all posted in tongue in cheek WASN'T it?????? :wink:



sallytrafic said:


> Now that this thread has been condemned it will run and run :lol:


Hey Frank! Watch out - it might even out run your van improvements thread! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Anyone on here that has been "into" the vehicles we love to own for any length of time and have also been fans of the monthly mag known as MMM will remember that in the very dim past there was a discussion thread (if that's the right thing to call something from a printed written format) that spanned many months on exactly this topic. If I remember correctly there was no definitive conclusion, just call it what you want but most importantly use it.

We always refer to ours (no matter which one) as "the van" or sometimes if speaking to the non initiated "the camper".


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think to avoid any confusion we should call them "Self Propelled Accomodation Modules"

It's short and snappy!

Then we could set up filters to protect us from getting such posts! :twisted: 

I think my email has one!

Off to the van to check on the battery.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Ken38 said:


> I think to avoid any confusion we should call them "Self Propelled Accomodation Modules"
> 
> It's short and snappy!
> 
> ...


sounds like S.P.A.M. to me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

gromett said:


> What is more interesting is the difference between a motorhome and a camper van. I used to get a little offended when people called my motorhome a campervan.
> 
> I tend to differentiate based on it having a shower or not. If you can live in it then it is a motorised home (motorhome) If you can't then it is a camper van.
> 
> ...


At least you are honest. You are a SNOB   

We call ours the EXECUTIVE, because it has Central Heating. Like, I am just going to the Executive darling, shant be long.   

Andy (Former Splitty owner, however did we manage 

Actually, all our Vans have been called "the Van"


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I call ours that big white ugly money pit.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
"The Truck",but whenever i need bits anywhere on the continent,"Kampingcar",means more than M/H,or,M/caravan. So perhaps they should be called Kampingcar?
Ted.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just to throw in my penny(few thousands quid's) worth.

Mine is officially a Private Heavy Goods Vehicle - how would that be for a conversational mouthful?

Geoff


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


What is even more bizarre is giving it a real name,like a pet. :roll: 

I think it is called "anthropormorphism" (not the Van) the condition.   


Andy


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The first factory conversion in 1952 was Westfalia's one on the VW split screen Kombi van. 

It was named the Camping Box. 

Camping Boxes is essentially what they still are today. 'Nuff said?


SD


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A condensed view of the thread.... Maybe?...


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I have always considered there to be 2 main difference between American RV's and European Motorhomes

1: American RV's are as stylish as a Breeze Block
European Motorhomes are a lot more shapely

2: American RV's still use Shag pile carpet
European Motorhomes stopped using it 40 yeas ago

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Flack jacket and hard hat put on and ready :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alan H


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the same vein what do you call the place that you sleep in when you are not in the thing that has been the subject of this topic?

House, home, residence, castle, towers, apartment, condo or - heaven forbid - the flat!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

pippin said:


> On the same vein what do you call the place that you sleep in when you are not in the thing that has been the subject of this topic?
> 
> House, home, residence, castle, towers, apartment, condo or - heaven forbid - the flat!!


HOVEL :lol: :lol: 
Alan H


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

*why call them motorhomes*

There is no such thing as a European motorhome as we know them.

They are European motorcaravans


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wohnmobile in German roughly translates as mobile living.

Camping-car in French ditto as camping bus.

I wonder what abbreviations or familiar terms they use when referring to their pride and joy!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: why call them motorhomes*



bandleader said:


> There is no such thing as a European motorhome as we know them.
> 
> They are European motorcaravans


And theres no such thing as an American Motorhome

Americans would never use the word Motorhome, Its too long :wink:

Thats why they call them RV's and there Pick up trucks are UV's or if its big, SUV

Alan H


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I always consider the term "motorcaravan" to be an anachronism, a bit like referring to perambulators rather than prams or buggies. 

Other than the legal side of it, the only usage I ever come across is the Caravan Club...I'd always taken it (depending on your outlook) to either them being inclusive so not needing to rename themselves as Caravan & Motorhome Club, or dismissive as in "you're nothing special, just a motorised caravan".

Motorhome vs campervan does have different connotations in my mind though (and we do tend to correct people when they refer to our unit as a campervan). There's no hard & fast line, but for me a campervan is a bit like a motorised tent...you're camping and using something solid on wheels rather than something that's constructed on site. Experience of watching campervanners on site is that they're used more as a tent would be...greater balance of sat outside than in. Whereas in a motorhome I don't really consider myself as going away camping, it's a self-contained moveable flat on wheels complete with satellite TV, toilet/showering facilities, kitchen, lounge & bedroom. As someone said earlier, I guess presence of a walled-off toilet area could be a demarcator. That isn't intended to sound snobby...nothing wrong with campervans, just clearly a different target market.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> gromett said:
> 
> 
> > What is more interesting is the difference between a motorhome and a camper van. I used to get a little offended when people called my motorhome a campervan.
> ...


Did the "Darling" come with your current van, or was it an earlier acquisition :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What really gets to me are so-called "mobilehomes".

The only mobility they have is in being transported on huge lorries to a site where they are dumped, manœuvered into position, jacked up and the wheels then removed.

They then become permanent until such time as they are scrapped when the process happens in reverse.

We have serried ranks of them despoiling our landscape around here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nitpicking*



GEMMY said:


> This is commonly called "NITPICKING" :roll:
> 
> tony


Whilst picking the nits you may well

Do this


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*names*



tony645 said:


> Anyway we always call ours a campervan.


We call ours "the Motorhome"


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: nitpicking*

I like the Trivial Objections link Trev. Isn't that what politicians do all the time, they never answer the question and rarely address any discussion head on.

For me van or camper is fine. I don't mind what anyone else calls it. I find both motorhome and motor caravan rather pretentious.

I have noticed an that nearly all Hymer owners refer to "The Hymer". I often wonder why that is? Alan.

Edit: Oops Trev, just called you pretentious, sorry I didn't see your post before I posted.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

The front bit has a motor and the rear is a home. Therefore it is a motorhome. :roll:


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Reading this instead of doing my allotted chores..I remember when we got stuck on grass, the van was called a few names not yet posted on the thread! We want to give the van a name but nothing appropriate has come to mind..hence it's just called the van.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Motorhomes have tv, internet, washing machine, microwave, remoska, a/c, gas heating, are mainly white, overloaded and on tyres at the wrong pressure, the owners won't come and say hi on site and don't wave on the road unless your vehicle looks similar! They don't have big leisure batteries or solar because they are always on hookup!

Campervans are more interesting!!!

RVs are just weird (this side of the pond).


:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:  :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Jason


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I call mine "the truck" 

and when I tow the bike in the trailer behind it's called "the truck'n'trailer" (or similar ) :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

i couldnt really care if you call mine 'a travelling fairyhouse on wheels', i like it and call it a motorhome, you can call it what you like  

regarding the motorhome definition, well mine is both a motor and a home (sometimes), so stick that in your pipe and smoke it :lol:


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

I,ll call mine whatever i like. And the bandleader can go and blow his trumpet.



Eric


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

gloworm said:


> I,ll call mine whatever i like. And the bandleader can go and blow his trumpet.
> 
> Eric


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RV Motorhome*

Fleetwood RV advertise their C Class as "motorhomes"!

TM


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

*R.V*

I always thought that RV stood for recreational vehicle ? So now I will have to call them a"recreational vehicle motorhome" Bit pretentious init :lol:  :roll:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Caravan Sites and Control of Develpment (1960)

"caravan" means any structure designed or adapted for
human habitation which is capable of being moved
from one place to another (whether by being towed, or
by being transported on a motor vehicle or trailer) and
any motor vehicle so designed or adapted

So under the Act they are all CARAVANS.

Twin & single unit Park Homes, Static Holiday Homes, Touring Caravans, Campervans, Motorhomes, Living Vans, RVs call them what you like. They are all covered by this Act's definition and while I am on the subject sleeper cabs on commercial vehicles should be classed as caravans as well, as they are designed or adapted for human habitation.

John

BIG SPOON ALWAYS AT THE READY.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Caravan = Skeggy Box. soooooo. "Motor Skeggy Box?"

Or PVC= Tranny with carpets fitted. Bigger version=Converted Horse Box?
Ted.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

johnthompson said:


> So under the Act they are all CARAVANS.


Erm, from my own industry:

_"Electronic Communications Service" means any service consisting in, or having as its principal feature, the conveyance by means of an
Electronic Communications Network of Signals, except in so far as it is a Content Service;

"Electronic Communications Network" means-
(a) a transmission system for the conveyance, by the use of electrical, magnetic or electro-magnetic energy, of Signals of any description; and
b) such of the following as are used, by the person providing the
system and in association with it, for the conveyance of the Signals-
(i) apparatus comprised in the system;
(ii) apparatus used for the switching or routing of the Signals; and
(iii) software and stored data;

"Signal" includes-
(a) anything comprising speech, music, sounds, visual images or communications or data of any description; and
(b) signals serving for the impartation of anything between persons, between a person and a thing or between things, or
for the actuation or control of any apparatus;_

(Phew)

Now, would you refer to _"Creating a signal via an Electronic Communications Service using an Electronic Communications Network", _or would you refer to _"making a phone call"_? By the same token, do you resort to the legals in this hobby either...or would you refer to _motorhome_ rather than the legal _motorcaravan_ terminology? I know which I prefer...


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
"Skeggy Box".......Local name for Caravan,as most used to shoot off to the east coast on a sunny weekend,and Skegness,is nearest to us. Hope this explanation helps,this name was given to caravans of all sizes and prices owned by mates,and NO! offence was taken.
Ted.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

..I just call mine a motor-living pod. :lol: :lol: 
Malc


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a wild plant called Bog Myrtle.

As my van has a 'bog', I think I will start calling her Myrtle. :lol:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: nitpicking*



erneboy said:


> I have noticed an that nearly all Hymer owners refer to "The Hymer". I often wonder why that is? Alan.
> 
> Edit: Oops Trev, just called you pretentious, sorry I didn't see your post before I posted.


Here's your answer

the Merc, the Beemer, the Roller :roll: :roll:

Hard hat firmly on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> There is a wild plant called Bog Myrtle.
> 
> As my van has a 'bog', I think I will start calling her Myrtle. :lol:


It must be a bit of a novelty for you coming from Gateshead and actually having an inside toilet (in the van that is). I bet your neighbours think your a snob.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In the language of heaven it is *cartref symudol* - mobile home.

According to my Welsh V5 however it is a *carafán modur* - motor caravan.

If I wanted to be really posh I would call it my *Preswylfa Crachach ar Olwynion* - Posh Residence on Wheels!!

PS - Isn't Gateshead pronounced Geeatesheed by the non-posh from the area?!

PPS - Are there any posh from that area?!!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Mine is called Bessie...the one before was Her Nybs


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*What's in a name*

On arrival home after buying our 25' 4" motorhome, our next door neighbour cast a critical eye over it outside and in and declared......
.
"What a compact, dinky caravanette"

Thought that term went out with kitchenette, dormobile etc!!

We refer to it as motorhome, camper or van.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ours is our home, but its usually known as the 'van'.

But surely we have all named our most prized possessions haven't we?? or is that a whole new thread?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do we regard "whatever-we-call-thems" as *♂* or *♀*?
Ships are always *♀*.

I suppose I could start a poll on it with four or five options?

♂ = male

♀ = female

♂♀  = hermaphrodite or perhaps what we get up to in them

♂♂  = it was illegal - ask Oscar Wide!

♀♀ = please can I watch!

o↑o ahem!

.............................. oops, sorry, in my case

o↓o sadly!


----------



## rasa (Feb 12, 2011)

MotrohomeFACTS ??? More like motorhomedross.. 

glad I haven't paid £10 to read this verbal diarrhea :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello rasher, it's nearly always nice to welcome a new member!

Just a bit of fun. If you want serious read a serious topic, with a serious title, Alan.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Rasa, very helpful. Anyway we just call ours "the van".


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a wild plant called Bog Myrtle.
> ...


Ya knaa noot barry. There has been an inside netty in wor hoose for ages. In fact the Cooncil came last year and fitted a netty seat on it, so it looks nowt like a bucket noo.

And as for that Welshman trying to teach me English.... ya knaa noot man. It's Gaitsheed. The Welsh language is 49 consonants and one vowel, nowt like the proper English wot I talk.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Rasa and welcome, I think you`ll find this thread is under motorhome chit chat, I`m sure you`ll find more threads of interest to you under different headings, or alternatively you could save your tenner and buy some more wood and screws.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rasa said:


> MotrohomeFACTS ??? More like motorhomedross..
> 
> glad I haven't paid £10 to read this verbal diarrhea :roll:


It might be sh1t to you but it's my bread and butter.

ps either use your spellchecker or just type sh1t


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I refer the right honorable members to the answer that i gave on page 2 of this thread which pointed out that it has to be a motorhome or campervan as a caravan is a squad of camels travelling through asia.

However thought i better check my facts so put caravan into wiki.

One of the variations of caravan is a DOG !! it is german (what else?) and called a mudhol or caravan dog

All you snobs better trade in your current mutts to get one !!! :lol: :lol: 


Davy

Ps here we are on page 8 of this thread, spring better come soon so we can get a life!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Rasa - welcome!

But you have already outraged the pedant army on here - everybody knows it is spelt dyer-'ere.

Anyway, enough of that serious cr*p, we are enjoying ouselves with some light-hearted banter.

I you want to get serious do some research on here for threads on ga$$.... oops, that was close!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I did warn you


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just like early/late birds :roll: :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its still going then

I have a monster hangover.

What was the topic again?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Its still going then
> 
> I have a monster hangover.
> 
> What was the topic again?


A poll would kill it off they often do


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you sneak off to the Pub again Barry?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

gromett said:


> What is more interesting is the difference between a motorhome and a camper van...I tend to differentiate based on it having a shower or not. If you can live in it then it is a motorised home (motorhome) If you can't then it is a camper van.


I agree - a campervan is a van you can camp in, a motorhome is one you can live in (ie it has a toilet and shower too).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Did you sneak off to the Pub again Barry?


Yes but I had permission this time. I even came back a reasonable time but discovered 4 cans of stella in the fridge which tipped me over the edge.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: What's in a name*



exmusso said:


> "What a compact, dinky caravanette"
> 
> Thought that term went out with kitchenette, dormobile etc!!
> 
> We refer to it as motorhome, camper or van.


When I was growing up we went camping in a van - an actual little van. It had nothing in it except some foams to sleep on.

Our friends camped in their van - a Ford Transit - completely unmodified - just put camping mats on the floor.

My parent progressed to buying an AutoSleeper (on a Leyland Sherpa base) - we always called it the caravanette. Sounded posher than "dormobile" which was in use a lot at the time - I think we thought that a "dormobile" had a roof that went up on a slopy angle with a concertina of paper or fabric. Ours was "posher" - it was a caravanette because the roof went up square and had solid sides. It had no toilet or shower.

Some time later, after I had left home, my parents progressed to a motorhome - one with a shower and toilet. They always referred to it as "the vehicle". About 10 years ago now, they finally sold the vehicle.

I have a motorhome too, and I call it a "motorhome" in a full sentence, or say I'm going away in "the van". If people call it a campervan, I always correct them and say it's not a campervan, it's a motorhome - sometimes they ask the difference, and I explain that it's the toilet and shower.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
1. De-mountable? Is it a demountable/Caravan/Home/RV? Also,5th.wheeler? Would it offend people,by calling them "Rigid Tents?" 
2. If "Camping" is for tents, why do people go "Wild Camping",in motorcaravans/homes?......Is it me? There would appear to be a pecking order in this hobby/lifestyle,just remember,where ever you are parked up,and whatever you are in,we all share the same joy of the surroundings. I heard this years ago,"We are all gods children,sitting around the fire,some sit lower,some sit higher" I well remember one job,i had not had a weekend off for three months,when i asked for one i was asked why?.To go to Fairford air show,after about 5mins,i was told OK,"But don't make a habit of it!" A lot of good an expensive m/c/h,stood at homewould have been then.(But the money i earned bought one,LOL)
Ted.
PS. If it's dry and warm,tent or RV,it will do for me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry

How is your

*
H A N G O V E R ???*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Barry
> 
> How is your
> 
> ...


Not good.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am getting sick of all of these nasty comments about us Northerners being common, idle and scruffy. :evil: 

BTW, does anybody know where the toilet and shower is in my Burstner ?? :?


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> You are of course entitled to your opinion, but it is exactly that, YOUR opinion. That doesnt make it right or wrong !! Others opinions will be counter to yours that does not mean they are wrong ! (or right!!) Just different.


So very true and so very glad you are not still out there policing _motorhomes_ pulling cars on a-frames :lol:


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

bandleader said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This will stir the water, but is meant seriously.
> 
> ...


Same reason we say motorbike not motorbicycle, motorbicycle sounds clumsy.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

pippin said:


> Barry
> 
> How is your
> 
> ...


Just came into this late, but is that the bit on the back of the van, mine looks ok.

Charlie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 747.
You do NOT! shower this time of year,think of your essential body oils!you only shower when salads are eaten,then when your"Bonny Lass" has washed the Honey Moon Salad,(Lettuce alone),get her to ,wrap the wet leaves in a tea towel,and shake them over your head,two jobs done at one go.As regards the dunny,did it not come with a spade?,go on,have another look.
Gearjammer.
PS. You may have to alter your number to 111.lol.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, that should have been

H A N G  
............  O 
............... V 
................... E 
.......................R


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

bandleader said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This will stir the water, but is meant seriously.
> 
> ...


When I live in mine for months at a time it's my home, it's also got a motor. It's my MOTORHOME. Snobbish - No. Accurate and descriptive - Yes. Up for discussion - No.

Have to go now, have got to watch some paint drying, then off to count the grains of sand on the beach!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> I am getting sick of all of these nasty comments about us Northerners being common, idle and scruffy. :evil:
> 
> BTW, does anybody know where the toilet and shower is in my Burstner ?? :?


I don't know where yours is but I keep complaining Mrs B doesn't keep ours clean - every time I go for a pee, the sinks's full of dirty dishes . . .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think all women must be the same Roger... makes me mad. :evil:

We will be away in the van in April and I will want my bath, whether I need it or not. :?

That gearjammer feller is a bit over the top with his ideas. I will not be that dirty. Smelly maybe. :?

I must also remember to park up near a wall as I will have to check if my underwear needs to be changed. I think it is now discontinued in the South but up North we prefer the tried and tested method of flinging it at the wall. If the underwear sticks, we put fresh ones on. If it falls to the floor, it is good for another 3 months. 

I can feel that not many of you will be looking forward to seeing me at a meet.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Hangover update*



pippin said:


> Sorry, that should have been
> 
> H A N G
> ............  O
> ...


Its better now as I have started drinking again. A quick look through motorhome bookface then Im off to crank up the amp and wake up the neighbours whilst trying to be Jimi Hendrix.

Not sure what this has to do with this frankly boring topic but I thought you might like to know.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

747 said:


> I think all women must be the same Roger... makes me mad. :evil:
> 
> We will be away in the van in April and I will want my bath, whether I need it or not. :?
> 
> ...


You townie Geordies think your better than us country folk cause you have "underwear", you should have been on that snob thread.
Incase there's a Mod about I apologies for the verbal abuse :lol: :wink:

Charlie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry, it took me ages to do that hangover falling thing as MHF will not accept more than a couple of spaces between words.

The gaps are filled in with dots coloured white!

It was meant to represent a backbox overloaded and sagging at the back of the van.

Seems I wasted my time, yawn.

Halfway through a bottle of pink so will prob feel like you did in the morning!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All my underwear came from my neighbours washing lines.

Some of them are mens underwear. The pensioners stuff is not very flattering but the pink ones with elasticated legs and double gussets are ideal for the cold weather.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

How can you say that a motorhome is NOT a motorhome but a caravan yet IN YOUR MIND a RV is a motorhome when obviously it is not ...Its a Recreational Vehicle.
Hope you haven't got an Rv then or a motorhome either


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Barry, it took me ages to do that hangover falling thing as MHF will not accept more than a couple of spaces between words.
> 
> The gaps are filled in with dots coloured white!
> 
> ...


I would love to say I was impressed but it would be a lie and its somewhat been superseded by the thought of 747 admitting to being a knicker thief.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

RV - Recreational Vehicle

My first car was definitely a *recreational* vehicle!

Or was that *procreational*?!!!

Perhaps SUV - Sports Recreational Vehicle

was a better description!!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

pippin said:


> RV - Recreational Vehicle
> 
> My first car was definitely a *recreational* vehicle!
> 
> ...


You should be careful - I think you can catch an SUV in a procreational vehicle if you don't take proper precautions.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I really feel this subject is delving into ANORAK territory, so I propose we all get on with driving them and enjoying them, rather than polishing them every Sunday and discussing what to call them over a cup of coffee and a shortbread.


----------

